# Eye Art



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2016)

This artist is truly visionary.

He/she was a star pupil.


----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2016)

Kat said:


>



Eye caramba this thread is highbrow...


----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)

Hope others post some. I am sure you can find better...


----------



## xband (Mar 15, 2016)

Cleopatra would never wear eye art like that. Cleopatra would have to have Egyptian Asps (small cobras) for eye art.that was a symbol of royalty in ancient Egypt.


----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)

Yep. I have a bunch of other neat ones...just getting tired. Will post some later time......here's one though...


----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)

I know AngelsNDemons  and Gracie can most likely find cool ones..if they like..


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2016)

Meh. Eyeballs are not my style but I will look in this thread now and then.


----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)

Awww I love eyes. It's the first thing I notice on anyone. But, I kinda figured it wouldn't be your thing.  

Gracie


----------



## April (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

I love eye art.  So cool.  I wish I could apply my makeup so neatly.  I don't wear a lot because it ends up looking like shit a few hours later.    I also like to rub my eyes sometimes!  Imagine that, I'd have makeup all over my face.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 18, 2016)

nothing more art than that eye!
in my opinion


----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Kat said:


>



That one is gorgeous!  Love the purple!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Sorry if some of these are repeats.  Hopefully not, but I didn't look at the whole thread.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

For Christmas!  Lol!


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 19, 2016)

Didn't know eye painting was a thing.  I've never seen anyone with them.  Guess I don't get out enough.  Some are pretty cool though.


----------



## April (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)

Woot! I am loving these. Who would have thought there were so many...and they would be so cool!


----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 3, 2016)

i love all this....i would love it more if i didnt wear glasses....and my hand didnt shake...


----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 6, 2016)

View attachment 70506​


----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Feb 13, 2017)




----------

